# Traitement de texte pour ibook G3



## PARKIZEN (2 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens d'acquérir un Ibook G3 d'occasion, je ne trouve pas de traitement de texte dans les applications , pourriez-vous me proposer une solution qui pourrait tourner sur ma machine.
Merci d'avance.PARKIZEN


----------



## Arlequin (2 Décembre 2009)

Hello

et il tourne sous quoi ton joujou ? panther ? 

combien de ram installée ? 

à+


----------



## Alycastre (2 Décembre 2009)

Google Documents ... ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2009)

google docs avec de vieux OS et /ou navigateurs dinosaurus , c''est bof bof
sinon c'est très bien


donc 
attendons quel imacg 3 et quel OS exact


----------



## Alycastre (3 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> google docs avec de vieux OS et /ou navigateurs dinosaurus , c''est bof bof


Marche très bien sur iMac G3 ( 500 Mhz ), Tiger, Safari .....


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2009)

oui mais pas en OS 9 et très mal avec jaguar et ca dépend avec  panther
(avec  firefox ca va )


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Essaye OpenOffice.org ou encore NeoOffice par exemple.

A+


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (11 Décembre 2009)

ClarisWorks sous OS9, ça doit se trouver gratos maintenant, les gens ne vendent plus ça.


----------



## melaure (11 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5314465 a dit:
			
		

> ClarisWorks sous OS9, ça doit se trouver gratos maintenant, les gens ne vendent plus ça.



Il me semble surtout que ClarisWorks était livré avec les iMacs/iBooks, non ?

Sinon s'il est sous OS X, les premières versions d'iWork devrait aller.


----------



## kertruc (16 Décembre 2009)

+1 pour AppleWork qui était livré avec toutes les machines.

(mais notre newb ne semble pas vouloir revenir...).


----------

